# Heizungsregelung mit Lambdasonde



## frankuc45 (6 Januar 2010)

Hallo SPS Experten,

ich möchte mir eine Heizung mit Lambdasonde bauen (Heizung gibt es ich möchte nur die Regelung selbst bauen). Da später das ganze Haus mit einer S7 gesteuert werden soll.

Hat schon mal jemand eine Regelung mit einer S7 3xx und Lambdasonde gebaut ?

Vielen Dank für Eure Infos im Voraus

Gruß Frank


----------



## Sockenralf (6 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

sowas würde es fertig geben 
http://www.lambdacheck.de/


MfG


----------



## emilio20 (22 Februar 2013)

Hallo

hat jemand schon mal eine Lambdasonde an einer S7 angeschlossen ?
Welche Sonde ?


----------



## JOHKU (23 Februar 2013)

Ja. Lamtec, Enotech als 4..20 mA signal.
Mich würde vielmehr interessieren wie Du das Luft/Brennstoff verhältnis regeln möchtest?
Die EN 746-2 möchte an der Stelle SIL3 sehen! Die TRD 412 ist auch ziemlich streng.
Wer wird Deine Feuerung abnehmen? (TÜV oder Schornsteinfeger?)

Gruß

Johannes


----------



## emilio20 (23 Februar 2013)

Ich habe einen Holzvergaserkessel von Künsel mit Schaltfeld ohne Lambdasonde. Die Steuerung wollte ich mit meiner S7 Regeln. Wenn ich die Primerluft über einen Stellantrieb steuer kann ich das Luft Brenstoffverhältnis regeln. Das Sauggebläse wollte ich nach Abgastemperatur regeln.
abnahme benötige ich nicht. warum.
Der Schornsteinfeger macht doch nur die messung und fragt nicht nach der Regelung


----------



## Sockenralf (24 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

der Kessel benötigt aber (auch bei dir Zuhause) ein CE


MfG


----------



## PeterHollanda (24 Februar 2013)

http://www.elektor.de/jahrgang/2012/januar/interface-fur-breitband-lambdasonde.2026234.lynkx

ausgang 0-4 volt


----------



## WendeMarkus (24 Februar 2013)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> der Kessel benötigt aber (auch bei dir Zuhause) ein CE


Absolut korrekt - es ist nur die Frage, ob Du die CE bzw. die Bauartgenehmigung verlierst.
Laut meinem Ofenhersteller und Schornsteinfeger ist dies nicht der Fall, da ich auch einige bauliche (kleinigkeiten) veränderungen vorgenommen habe,
und eine Steuerung der Primär/Sekundärluft über Schrittmotore eingebaut habe (war vorher Handbetrieb). 
Laut diesen beiden ist es kein Problem! Es darf lediglich nicht (!) Das Luftmengenverhältniss verändert werden. heißt: Querschnitte und Klappen dürfen nicht mofifiziert werden!
Und ich hatte bisher auch keine Probleme, owohl der Schorni letztes Jahr gewechselt hat...


----------



## emilio20 (24 Februar 2013)

Ok genau soetwas habe ich vor.

ich muss doch nur dei Primerluft über ein Stellantrieb regeln mitels Lambdasonde. Welchen Lambdawert muss man einregeln ?

Was für eine Sonde hast du verwendet ? An Welcher Steueurng ?

habe soeben diesen beitrag gefunden
http://www.google.de/imgres?um=1&hl...tart=20&ndsp=26&ved=1t:429,i:187&tx=154&ty=80

Lambdachek kostet aber 650€. das ist mir zu teuer für einen umbau.

Wenn jemand eine günstigere Lösung hat Lambda an einem Holzvergasserkessel mit SPS s7 zu messen bitte melden.


----------



## Sockenralf (24 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe mal gelesen, daß die PRIMÄRLUFT die Leistung bestimmt und die SEKUNDÄRLUFT die Qualität der Verbrennung

Mein Holzkessel (30kW Holzvergaser mit Lambdaregelung) regelt auf ca. 4,5% Restsauerstoff im Abgas (bei ca. 180° Abgastemperatur)


MfG


----------



## Sockenralf (24 Februar 2013)

Nachtrag:
Gebläse läuft 100% (außer ich habe beim nachlegen geschlampert und die Pufferspeicher sind voll)

Wird nur dann auf 50% runtergeschalten, wenn der Kessel die Wärme nicht mehr wegbekommt



MfG


----------

